# recommended snowchain and autosock supplier in warrington



## VEEBUG74 (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.snowchainshop.co.uk based in warrington cheshire .
took motorhome down to be sized up for pewag snowchains and autosocks.
Despite it saying on the box that they will fit my 215/75/16 ended up going for next size up on the pewag chains ,so made the journey worthwhile


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

VEEBUG
I checked out their website and have concerns that not only do they not know how to spell Christmas but they also think that Wednesday next is 23 December - it's not been that since 2009. Thank goodness you checked their sizing for chains.


----------



## VEEBUG74 (Apr 22, 2011)

kenp said:


> VEEBUG
> I checked out their website and have concerns that not only do they not know how to spell Christmas but they also think that Wednesday next is 23 December - it's not been that since 2009. Thank goodness you checked their sizing for chains.


the sizes were actually on the product so it was the manufacturers error.The guys were very helpful


----------

